# Grand Daughters Crib



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*Shaping the legs*

My first Grand Daughter will be here sometime in November. My Daughter requested this that I build this Walnut Sleigh crib. So let's get this show on the road.

I've been saving this piece of walnut for a couple of years now or so, its 2 1/4×15" x 98". I'll be using it for the legs. After I finally got a pattern drawn that I was happy with and one that I could fit four legs on my one chunk of walnut, I'm ready to start milling. I milled the wanut down to 1 7/8" thick and cut it half. There is just enough room to get two legs on each piece. They are about 12" wide at the widest point and 43" long, so its a tight squeeze. I bandsaw all the legs out staying about an 1/8" or so from my line. Then each leg is screwed to the pattern and flush trimmed on the shaper. Remember you can click on the picture to seen it in full view.



After all the legs have been trimmed to the pattern I made a try on the table saw to cut them all to the same length. I use once again a piece of 3/4" mdf for the tray and clamp it to my slide on the saw. I double faced tapped a stop block on the tray so each leg gets cut the exact same length.



Okay, so here's all the legs milled to size.



Next up the jig's for bagging the curved panels that will be on the inside and the outside of the leg end section's. They will be veneered with rift cut walnut veneers.

Love Dad/Grandpa


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Shaping the legs*
> 
> My first Grand Daughter will be here sometime in November. My Daughter requested this that I build this Walnut Sleigh crib. So let's get this show on the road.
> 
> ...


Les, who makes that shaper bit, or is it custom made? Does a nice job on those legs.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Shaping the legs*
> 
> My first Grand Daughter will be here sometime in November. My Daughter requested this that I build this Walnut Sleigh crib. So let's get this show on the road.
> 
> ...


This looks like the start of a very nice project. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## bayouman (May 13, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Shaping the legs*
> 
> My first Grand Daughter will be here sometime in November. My Daughter requested this that I build this Walnut Sleigh crib. So let's get this show on the road.
> 
> ...


Les, congrats on the pending new arrival. She doesn't know how lucky she is to be coming into a family with a loving grandfather. Reminds me that time moves so quick. My grand twins are turning eight in November. How did that happen? By the way the project sounds beautiful. Please post updates.


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Shaping the legs*
> 
> My first Grand Daughter will be here sometime in November. My Daughter requested this that I build this Walnut Sleigh crib. So let's get this show on the road.
> 
> ...


Looking good so far.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Shaping the legs*
> 
> My first Grand Daughter will be here sometime in November. My Daughter requested this that I build this Walnut Sleigh crib. So let's get this show on the road.
> 
> ...


Les,

This looks like another really interesting project. I'm looking forward to following your progress, and I can't wait to see it finished. We'll also need lots of pictures of your granddaughter in November. (November's our family's big month for birthdays and anniversaries so maybe she'll arrive on one of them.)

. . . and the walnut-2-1/4"×15" x 98"-that does incite some envy!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Shaping the legs*
> 
> My first Grand Daughter will be here sometime in November. My Daughter requested this that I build this Walnut Sleigh crib. So let's get this show on the road.
> 
> ...


Les,

How do you like the insert spiral cutterhead? I am thinking of getting a 3" or 4" tall one for my shaper.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Shaping the legs*
> 
> My first Grand Daughter will be here sometime in November. My Daughter requested this that I build this Walnut Sleigh crib. So let's get this show on the road.
> 
> ...


The cutter came from Grizzly. They have several different lengths. I really like it, it cuts amazingly well, even end grain. I haven't had it very long, but so far its great. Its suppose to be 4" dia. But with a 4" bearing it doesn't cut flush. It cuts proud by a 1/32". I set up a jig on my disc sander and sanded a 1/32" off the bearing so it would cut flush.

Thanks everybody for your comments!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Shaping the legs*
> 
> My first Grand Daughter will be here sometime in November. My Daughter requested this that I build this Walnut Sleigh crib. So let's get this show on the road.
> 
> ...


Les, the legs remind me of the cherry sleigh bed I made about 7 years ago for my insurance agent. I'll have to add it to my projects. And yes I like that cutter also. Will have to look at Grizzly's catalog. Your daughter and grandbaby will be very proud.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Shaping the legs*
> 
> My first Grand Daughter will be here sometime in November. My Daughter requested this that I build this Walnut Sleigh crib. So let's get this show on the road.
> 
> ...


whoa !! this is going to be really nice. monster cutter on that router table >grin<


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*Outside curved panels*

The form is made first out of 3/4 mdf. The size is 30 3/4" wide by 41" long by 6 1/2" tall. It consisits of a base and 21 pcs. cut in a curve to match the outside edge of the legs minus 5/8". The 5/8" is to allow for a 3/8" thick finished panel with a reveal left of 1/4" on the leg.

The panel will be out of one piece of bender board and one piece 1/8" bending birch. First I bagged the Rift Walnut veneer to the 1/8" bending birch with it flat. After the veneer is on the bending birch then its re-bagged to the bender board into the curved shape.

Below is the bagging form finished and ready to go into the bag.





The panel was left in the bag for around 4 hours. I used Tightbond Coldpress glue to glue the veneer and the panel together. Here it is it the bag.



Two panels are needed for the crib so this process was repeated for the second panel. Below is the panel out of the bag still on the form.



The next picture is with the panel just clamped between the crib legs. There will be a 3/8" slot routed into the legs to accept the panel. I'll be showing how that is done a little later on.



Thanks for having a look!

I'm getting there Babe! Love Dad/Grandpa


----------



## Mommy2be (Sep 14, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Outside curved panels*
> 
> The form is made first out of 3/4 mdf. The size is 30 3/4" wide by 41" long by 6 1/2" tall. It consisits of a base and 21 pcs. cut in a curve to match the outside edge of the legs minus 5/8". The 5/8" is to allow for a 3/8" thick finished panel with a reveal left of 1/4" on the leg.
> 
> ...


Hey dad! I got on and joined. Jesse and I really like what we are seeing. Its going to look amazing when its all finished. Jesse is an awe of the work you are doing!! Can't wait to see more! Love you!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Outside curved panels*
> 
> The form is made first out of 3/4 mdf. The size is 30 3/4" wide by 41" long by 6 1/2" tall. It consisits of a base and 21 pcs. cut in a curve to match the outside edge of the legs minus 5/8". The 5/8" is to allow for a 3/8" thick finished panel with a reveal left of 1/4" on the leg.
> 
> ...


Awesome work Les. Now I'm really looking forward to seeing this thing complete.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Outside curved panels*
> 
> The form is made first out of 3/4 mdf. The size is 30 3/4" wide by 41" long by 6 1/2" tall. It consisits of a base and 21 pcs. cut in a curve to match the outside edge of the legs minus 5/8". The 5/8" is to allow for a 3/8" thick finished panel with a reveal left of 1/4" on the leg.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I love this stuff!


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Outside curved panels*
> 
> The form is made first out of 3/4 mdf. The size is 30 3/4" wide by 41" long by 6 1/2" tall. It consisits of a base and 21 pcs. cut in a curve to match the outside edge of the legs minus 5/8". The 5/8" is to allow for a 3/8" thick finished panel with a reveal left of 1/4" on the leg.
> 
> ...


Love you to Babe!

Thanks Guy's for your comments!


----------



## DaytonB (Oct 25, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Outside curved panels*
> 
> The form is made first out of 3/4 mdf. The size is 30 3/4" wide by 41" long by 6 1/2" tall. It consisits of a base and 21 pcs. cut in a curve to match the outside edge of the legs minus 5/8". The 5/8" is to allow for a 3/8" thick finished panel with a reveal left of 1/4" on the leg.
> 
> ...


you're a real artist buddy!

thanks for sharing

dayton


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Outside curved panels*
> 
> The form is made first out of 3/4 mdf. The size is 30 3/4" wide by 41" long by 6 1/2" tall. It consisits of a base and 21 pcs. cut in a curve to match the outside edge of the legs minus 5/8". The 5/8" is to allow for a 3/8" thick finished panel with a reveal left of 1/4" on the leg.
> 
> ...


Man, that's a lot of work. Great job!


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Outside curved panels*
> 
> The form is made first out of 3/4 mdf. The size is 30 3/4" wide by 41" long by 6 1/2" tall. It consisits of a base and 21 pcs. cut in a curve to match the outside edge of the legs minus 5/8". The 5/8" is to allow for a 3/8" thick finished panel with a reveal left of 1/4" on the leg.
> 
> ...


Les, these blogs are absolutely fascinating…like a good book can't wait for the next chapter..


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Outside curved panels*
> 
> The form is made first out of 3/4 mdf. The size is 30 3/4" wide by 41" long by 6 1/2" tall. It consisits of a base and 21 pcs. cut in a curve to match the outside edge of the legs minus 5/8". The 5/8" is to allow for a 3/8" thick finished panel with a reveal left of 1/4" on the leg.
> 
> ...


Les,

Your blogs are better than any woodworking magazine article! Even your jigs and forms are works of art!


----------



## Mommy2be (Sep 14, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Outside curved panels*
> 
> The form is made first out of 3/4 mdf. The size is 30 3/4" wide by 41" long by 6 1/2" tall. It consisits of a base and 21 pcs. cut in a curve to match the outside edge of the legs minus 5/8". The 5/8" is to allow for a 3/8" thick finished panel with a reveal left of 1/4" on the leg.
> 
> ...


Dad, I'm anxiously waiting for some updates!!


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*Inside curved panels*

This entry is sort of a repeat from the last one. A new form was made for the inside curved panels. These panels however are mostly flat on the inside part of the crib. Only the the very top portion is curved. Once again a form was made from 3/4 mdf.



As before the wanut veneer was bagged to the 1/8 bending birch flat first. Then placed back in the bag with the bender board to complete the panel.



Below is the panel just clamped between the legs.



Now that the panels are complete I'll take out one of the curved ribs from each form and use them to make a routing template to rout the slots in the legs to accept the panels. I'll be doing that time next along with making the top crest rail's and the bottom rails that go between the legs.

Didn't get much done this past weekend ( Sorry Babe ). Wasn't feeling up to par. Have to catch up next weekend.

Love Dad/ Grandpa


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Inside curved panels*
> 
> This entry is sort of a repeat from the last one. A new form was made for the inside curved panels. These panels however are mostly flat on the inside part of the crib. Only the the very top portion is curved. Once again a form was made from 3/4 mdf.
> 
> ...


Now that's intriguing… can't wait to see the rest of it!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Inside curved panels*
> 
> This entry is sort of a repeat from the last one. A new form was made for the inside curved panels. These panels however are mostly flat on the inside part of the crib. Only the the very top portion is curved. Once again a form was made from 3/4 mdf.
> 
> ...


Great start Les, looking good.


----------



## stanley2 (Jan 4, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Inside curved panels*
> 
> This entry is sort of a repeat from the last one. A new form was made for the inside curved panels. These panels however are mostly flat on the inside part of the crib. Only the the very top portion is curved. Once again a form was made from 3/4 mdf.
> 
> ...


Les - your devotion to a family project requiring the time and material for jigs and forms is commendable and a challenge to us all.


----------



## Mommy2be (Sep 14, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Inside curved panels*
> 
> This entry is sort of a repeat from the last one. A new form was made for the inside curved panels. These panels however are mostly flat on the inside part of the crib. Only the the very top portion is curved. Once again a form was made from 3/4 mdf.
> 
> ...


Yay! I love seeing new pics. Hope you're feeling better. I started feeling crumy this weekend myself.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*Routing legs for panels/Beading the legs*

My Addison Rose of Texas is getting closer to needing this( Nov. 4th due date), so I best get with it.

The panels are 3/8 thick so I made a routing template an 1/8 smaller where the panel will set in the leg. I used a collar on the router of 5/8 with a 3/8 router bit. The template was made to rout both panels into the leg at the same time. I routed the legs 5/16 deep for the panels.

Here's the pictures of the template work and the one of the legs after the routing was finished.





Here's some pics showing the outside panel in place.





On the outside of the legs I decided I wanted to bead them. Thought about just routing them, but that would not of given the look I was wanting. So I decided to do it the old fashioned way and scrape them in by hand. I decided to go with a 1/4 bead. I already had a 1/4 bead scraper made up, just needed to make a handle that would work to hold it for doing the legs. 
Here's the little old Grandpa working hard on scraping in beads.



I was able to hand scrape most of the legs, except a small area near the top. Here's how it came out and how much was left of the beading to do by hand.



The rest of the bead work was cut in by hand and here is how that part came out.



I also made some ribs that go inside between the panels. The outside ribs are 1 1/8" thick out of poplar and the one center rib I just made out of some 3/4" plywood on hand. This is just to make the panels a little stiffer in the 30" span between the legs.
I need to get all the parts sanded up good and soon the two outer Leg sections can be glued up.

Hope to see you soon Addy! (but not too soon)
Love Dad/ Grandpa


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing legs for panels/Beading the legs*
> 
> My Addison Rose of Texas is getting closer to needing this( Nov. 4th due date), so I best get with it.
> 
> ...


very nice work. How many hours do you have in the bead work so far ? Just wondering how fast it goes. I've never tried that technique. What material is the scraper and how often does it need sharpening ?


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing legs for panels/Beading the legs*
> 
> My Addison Rose of Texas is getting closer to needing this( Nov. 4th due date), so I best get with it.
> 
> ...


Very nice Les.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing legs for panels/Beading the legs*
> 
> My Addison Rose of Texas is getting closer to needing this( Nov. 4th due date), so I best get with it.
> 
> ...


Dan, I use part of an old card scraper that I cut down. I did all four legs without doing anything to scraper. And it goes pretty fast really, except for the 4" radius. it takes a little longer. It took me about an hour and half a leg start to finish I think. Thanks!

Thanks kolwdwrkr!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing legs for panels/Beading the legs*
> 
> My Addison Rose of Texas is getting closer to needing this( Nov. 4th due date), so I best get with it.
> 
> ...


Les, I am enjoying this series. The effort you are putting into this is wonderful. And you are making a piece that will be passed on to other generations.

Keep the posts coming. You still have plenty of time so no need to rush just yet.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing legs for panels/Beading the legs*
> 
> My Addison Rose of Texas is getting closer to needing this( Nov. 4th due date), so I best get with it.
> 
> ...


I hope your right Scott, thanks!


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing legs for panels/Beading the legs*
> 
> My Addison Rose of Texas is getting closer to needing this( Nov. 4th due date), so I best get with it.
> 
> ...


Les, nice bead work and great technique. How did you cut the card scraper to the shape you wanted…if you can remember…file maybe?


----------



## Mommy2be (Sep 14, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing legs for panels/Beading the legs*
> 
> My Addison Rose of Texas is getting closer to needing this( Nov. 4th due date), so I best get with it.
> 
> ...


Little old grandpa looks like he needs a shave!  Love you dad. We head to the doctor again in the morning so I'll let you know what we find out. All this made by grandpa's hands, its going to be so special. We are definitely excited about seeing the final result b/c we know its going to be absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing legs for panels/Beading the legs*
> 
> My Addison Rose of Texas is getting closer to needing this( Nov. 4th due date), so I best get with it.
> 
> ...


Critterman, I usually grind them with a small wheel on on a grinder. thanks

No time to shave Babe,,,,,to much to do. ;0)


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing legs for panels/Beading the legs*
> 
> My Addison Rose of Texas is getting closer to needing this( Nov. 4th due date), so I best get with it.
> 
> ...


Looks to me like the hard part would be where the radius meets the straight at the inside corner. This is why I love woodworking-where the hand work really meets the road (or something.) Great stuff-thanks for posting, Les! Looking for the next installment.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing legs for panels/Beading the legs*
> 
> My Addison Rose of Texas is getting closer to needing this( Nov. 4th due date), so I best get with it.
> 
> ...


Les,

Your craftsmanship is simply astounding. What's so amazing is your willingness to share such expertise so freely with all of us. (Well, I realize it's for your daughter, but you're allowing us to eavesdrop.) It's so informative to see how you manage all the details.

This is pretty spectacular for your granddaughter. She's worth it!! But I hope you don't have the potential for 50 grandkids or you might have to quit your paying clients to satisfy the family!


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*Routing in the carvings*

Yes,,,,,,,, I said routing in the carvings. I'd much rather carve something by hand, but I'm quickly running out of time. I took a piece of 3/4 FC walnut scrap and made a routing template the correct size. I'll use a plunge router to rout out the area needed for the carvings. I purchased the carvings out of cherry, but they will color and match the rest of the walnut just fine.

Here's the template all set up and clamp in place ready to go.



I made the routing template a little small so that I would not get into the bead work that is already done. So that leaves a small amout of clean up by hand shown below.



Here's a couple legs already routed and cleaned up for the carvings.



And here is what they look like in place.





The carvings are not attached just yet. They will get a little pre-color work done on them to match the walnut before they get attached.

Working hard to get done Addison Rose, Love Grandpa


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing in the carvings*
> 
> Yes,,,,,,,, I said routing in the carvings. I'd much rather carve something by hand, but I'm quickly running out of time. I took a piece of 3/4 FC walnut scrap and made a routing template the correct size. I'll use a plunge router to rout out the area needed for the carvings. I purchased the carvings out of cherry, but they will color and match the rest of the walnut just fine.
> 
> ...


Les, that looks great and this is a great blg. Your grandaughter will cherish it for years to come.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing in the carvings*
> 
> Yes,,,,,,,, I said routing in the carvings. I'd much rather carve something by hand, but I'm quickly running out of time. I took a piece of 3/4 FC walnut scrap and made a routing template the correct size. I'll use a plunge router to rout out the area needed for the carvings. I purchased the carvings out of cherry, but they will color and match the rest of the walnut just fine.
> 
> ...


Great job, Les. As always the effort and detail you are putting into this is simply superb. I am sure it is nice to simply relax and work on a project that you are free to put whatever effort and detail that you want into it. Although I do realize that you are working under a time constraint.

I can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing in the carvings*
> 
> Yes,,,,,,,, I said routing in the carvings. I'd much rather carve something by hand, but I'm quickly running out of time. I took a piece of 3/4 FC walnut scrap and made a routing template the correct size. I'll use a plunge router to rout out the area needed for the carvings. I purchased the carvings out of cherry, but they will color and match the rest of the walnut just fine.
> 
> ...


Les A great job. Interesting concept.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing in the carvings*
> 
> Yes,,,,,,,, I said routing in the carvings. I'd much rather carve something by hand, but I'm quickly running out of time. I took a piece of 3/4 FC walnut scrap and made a routing template the correct size. I'll use a plunge router to rout out the area needed for the carvings. I purchased the carvings out of cherry, but they will color and match the rest of the walnut just fine.
> 
> ...


The crib looks even better each day-amazing. Thanks for keeping us posted. Can't wait for it to be finished!


----------



## Mommy2be (Sep 14, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing in the carvings*
> 
> Yes,,,,,,,, I said routing in the carvings. I'd much rather carve something by hand, but I'm quickly running out of time. I took a piece of 3/4 FC walnut scrap and made a routing template the correct size. I'll use a plunge router to rout out the area needed for the carvings. I purchased the carvings out of cherry, but they will color and match the rest of the walnut just fine.
> 
> ...


Wow! I love what you have added. It really adds a lot to the legs! I'm getting so excited to see this finished!! Went to doctor yesterday and no progress from last week, so it looks like she's going to take her time. Love you dad!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing in the carvings*
> 
> Yes,,,,,,,, I said routing in the carvings. I'd much rather carve something by hand, but I'm quickly running out of time. I took a piece of 3/4 FC walnut scrap and made a routing template the correct size. I'll use a plunge router to rout out the area needed for the carvings. I purchased the carvings out of cherry, but they will color and match the rest of the walnut just fine.
> 
> ...


It keeps getting better and better. Nice work


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Routing in the carvings*
> 
> Yes,,,,,,,, I said routing in the carvings. I'd much rather carve something by hand, but I'm quickly running out of time. I took a piece of 3/4 FC walnut scrap and made a routing template the correct size. I'll use a plunge router to rout out the area needed for the carvings. I purchased the carvings out of cherry, but they will color and match the rest of the walnut just fine.
> 
> ...


Les, you are doing some spectacular work on this project. Your daughter and granddaughter will love it. Keep up the great work and I, like the others, can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*Making the crest rails/Starting assembly*

The crest rails are made up of three pieces. One piece is about half of the rail. Another piece of about a quarter of the rail is milled and glued to the half piece. A filler piece is then glued into the open quarter section with craft paper between the pieces. this so it will come out after the piece is turned on the lathe to size. Below is the turned pieces ready for the next step.



Now the the sections that were glued in with the craft paper are removed for the next step.



Once the waste piece is removed and the glue and paper have been sanded away. The final piece of the rail can now be glued into place.



After the glue ups have been completed I place each piece on the the leg where it goes and marked where it needed to trimmed to. The piece is a little to large to trim on the table saw so I made mutiple pass's on the jointer to get it close on the one side and used the table saw on the other small side. Below is the rail starting to take shape.





The only thing left besides a lot of sanding is making the groves for the inside and outside curved panels to silde into. Shown below.



Ok! After some clean up of the rails its time to start getting some assembly done. The next couple of pictures are of one of the end leg sections being assembled.





I have one leg section now complete other than some final sanding and clean up. In the next three pictures you can see how this Bad Boy came out. I pretty happy with how it came out. I'm getting excited to see the whole thing together myself.







I leave you with one final scene from the shop. *Grandpa Les* after a hard days work on *Addison's** crib* soon to be.



*Love Dad/Grandpa*


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Making the crest rails/Starting assembly*
> 
> The crest rails are made up of three pieces. One piece is about half of the rail. Another piece of about a quarter of the rail is milled and glued to the half piece. A filler piece is then glued into the open quarter section with craft paper between the pieces. this so it will come out after the piece is turned on the lathe to size. Below is the turned pieces ready for the next step.
> 
> ...


Looking good Les, that looks like a labor of love that will be appreciated for years to come.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making the crest rails/Starting assembly*
> 
> The crest rails are made up of three pieces. One piece is about half of the rail. Another piece of about a quarter of the rail is milled and glued to the half piece. A filler piece is then glued into the open quarter section with craft paper between the pieces. this so it will come out after the piece is turned on the lathe to size. Below is the turned pieces ready for the next step.
> 
> ...


looking good. seeing this take shape is cool. i'm really excited to see it finishes!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making the crest rails/Starting assembly*
> 
> The crest rails are made up of three pieces. One piece is about half of the rail. Another piece of about a quarter of the rail is milled and glued to the half piece. A filler piece is then glued into the open quarter section with craft paper between the pieces. this so it will come out after the piece is turned on the lathe to size. Below is the turned pieces ready for the next step.
> 
> ...


Excellent Blog!!! Great detail shots!!! And I really like your new hair style.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making the crest rails/Starting assembly*
> 
> The crest rails are made up of three pieces. One piece is about half of the rail. Another piece of about a quarter of the rail is milled and glued to the half piece. A filler piece is then glued into the open quarter section with craft paper between the pieces. this so it will come out after the piece is turned on the lathe to size. Below is the turned pieces ready for the next step.
> 
> ...


Inspiring shape. Very eager to see the finished crib.

Great job.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Making the crest rails/Starting assembly*
> 
> The crest rails are made up of three pieces. One piece is about half of the rail. Another piece of about a quarter of the rail is milled and glued to the half piece. A filler piece is then glued into the open quarter section with craft paper between the pieces. this so it will come out after the piece is turned on the lathe to size. Below is the turned pieces ready for the next step.
> 
> ...


Les, I can tell that you are really getting into this piece.  Have fun and keep the posts coming. I am enjoying this.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making the crest rails/Starting assembly*
> 
> The crest rails are made up of three pieces. One piece is about half of the rail. Another piece of about a quarter of the rail is milled and glued to the half piece. A filler piece is then glued into the open quarter section with craft paper between the pieces. this so it will come out after the piece is turned on the lathe to size. Below is the turned pieces ready for the next step.
> 
> ...


This piece is going to be a beautiful piece. The shape is outstanding. I'm enjoying following along with this project.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making the crest rails/Starting assembly*
> 
> The crest rails are made up of three pieces. One piece is about half of the rail. Another piece of about a quarter of the rail is milled and glued to the half piece. A filler piece is then glued into the open quarter section with craft paper between the pieces. this so it will come out after the piece is turned on the lathe to size. Below is the turned pieces ready for the next step.
> 
> ...


Thanks everybody! I'm having fun, just wish I had more time. But time is running short. When I get all done maybe I'll make a measured drawing to with it, maybe.


----------



## DaytonB (Oct 25, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Making the crest rails/Starting assembly*
> 
> The crest rails are made up of three pieces. One piece is about half of the rail. Another piece of about a quarter of the rail is milled and glued to the half piece. A filler piece is then glued into the open quarter section with craft paper between the pieces. this so it will come out after the piece is turned on the lathe to size. Below is the turned pieces ready for the next step.
> 
> ...


Little Addie's going to be sleeping in a $20,000 bed! That is gorgeous buddy. Absolutely beautiful! You are going to have some big shoes to fill in a few years when she realizes what Grandpa is capable of


----------



## Mommy2be (Sep 14, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making the crest rails/Starting assembly*
> 
> The crest rails are made up of three pieces. One piece is about half of the rail. Another piece of about a quarter of the rail is milled and glued to the half piece. A filler piece is then glued into the open quarter section with craft paper between the pieces. this so it will come out after the piece is turned on the lathe to size. Below is the turned pieces ready for the next step.
> 
> ...


All I can say is WOW! This bed is turning out even more unbelievible than I imagined! Two weeks and counting…I can't believe it! Love you.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Making the crest rails/Starting assembly*
> 
> The crest rails are made up of three pieces. One piece is about half of the rail. Another piece of about a quarter of the rail is milled and glued to the half piece. A filler piece is then glued into the open quarter section with craft paper between the pieces. this so it will come out after the piece is turned on the lathe to size. Below is the turned pieces ready for the next step.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Les


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Making the crest rails/Starting assembly*
> 
> The crest rails are made up of three pieces. One piece is about half of the rail. Another piece of about a quarter of the rail is milled and glued to the half piece. A filler piece is then glued into the open quarter section with craft paper between the pieces. this so it will come out after the piece is turned on the lathe to size. Below is the turned pieces ready for the next step.
> 
> ...


This is an incredible project! I just noticed the blog.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making the crest rails/Starting assembly*
> 
> The crest rails are made up of three pieces. One piece is about half of the rail. Another piece of about a quarter of the rail is milled and glued to the half piece. A filler piece is then glued into the open quarter section with craft paper between the pieces. this so it will come out after the piece is turned on the lathe to size. Below is the turned pieces ready for the next step.
> 
> ...


This crib is incredible!!! I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Making the crest rails/Starting assembly*
> 
> The crest rails are made up of three pieces. One piece is about half of the rail. Another piece of about a quarter of the rail is milled and glued to the half piece. A filler piece is then glued into the open quarter section with craft paper between the pieces. this so it will come out after the piece is turned on the lathe to size. Below is the turned pieces ready for the next step.
> 
> ...


Coming together really nicely…nice hairdo…LOL


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making the crest rails/Starting assembly*
> 
> The crest rails are made up of three pieces. One piece is about half of the rail. Another piece of about a quarter of the rail is milled and glued to the half piece. A filler piece is then glued into the open quarter section with craft paper between the pieces. this so it will come out after the piece is turned on the lathe to size. Below is the turned pieces ready for the next step.
> 
> ...


Les, The sleigh bed is incredible. You are definitely a mastercraftsman. I can't wait to see the finished product and I want to see a picture with the granddaughter enjoying it. I dido the hair style…........ looks like you are having fun at least. Keep up the great posts….......... and by the way…..... My great grandson beat your granddaughter. Kevin was born Saturday at 10:38pm, 6 lbs, 3 oz and 19" long.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making the crest rails/Starting assembly*
> 
> The crest rails are made up of three pieces. One piece is about half of the rail. Another piece of about a quarter of the rail is milled and glued to the half piece. A filler piece is then glued into the open quarter section with craft paper between the pieces. this so it will come out after the piece is turned on the lathe to size. Below is the turned pieces ready for the next step.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys!

Congratulations Jerry!

Love you to Babe!


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*Making Feet/ Starting Rails*

I've been debating for a while now,,,,,what kind of feet should this crib have? I'm running our of time so something simple, yet goes with the rest of the design. Needs to be fast to make, since time is running out. Ah Ha! I have it!

Here's Grandpa back in the shop hard at work at the lathe…....



The feet have been started (one extra for a sample) But they look like just a plain ole ball Grandpa!



Yes they are just a plain ole ball,,,,,,but I'm not quite done just yet! Said Grandpa. Let's go the the other shop and put them on the Legacy. So Grandpa heads to the other shop.



The machine is all set up and we're ready go. In just minutes the balls are transformed into little pumkins. ;o)







Both ends of the crib are close to being done, after a little more sanding fun. The fixed rails have been started, drilled for bolts and attached to the ends. Its finally starting to look like a crib and none to soon.





Oh please Addison give Grandpa just a little more time, I'll be done soon.

Love Dad/Grandpa


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making Feet/ Starting Rails*
> 
> I've been debating for a while now,,,,,what kind of feet should this crib have? I'm running our of time so something simple, yet goes with the rest of the design. Needs to be fast to make, since time is running out. Ah Ha! I have it!
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Love the feet!!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making Feet/ Starting Rails*
> 
> I've been debating for a while now,,,,,what kind of feet should this crib have? I'm running our of time so something simple, yet goes with the rest of the design. Needs to be fast to make, since time is running out. Ah Ha! I have it!
> 
> ...


show-off! LOL. Beautiful. I'm working on a crib myself. Maybe by the time I get to grandkids, I can give something as cool as this a shot. Thanks for blogging it and great work.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making Feet/ Starting Rails*
> 
> I've been debating for a while now,,,,,what kind of feet should this crib have? I'm running our of time so something simple, yet goes with the rest of the design. Needs to be fast to make, since time is running out. Ah Ha! I have it!
> 
> ...


Les,
Was that a little sawdust on your glasses in the first picture?  The crib is looking super.

When this crib shows up on Antiques Roadshow 100 years from now and your great, great granddaughter says, " And here is all the documentation . . .", the appraiser will say, "The crib alone is only worth a few million dollars, but with such provenance, it is worth at least a billion!"


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Making Feet/ Starting Rails*
> 
> I've been debating for a while now,,,,,what kind of feet should this crib have? I'm running our of time so something simple, yet goes with the rest of the design. Needs to be fast to make, since time is running out. Ah Ha! I have it!
> 
> ...


*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful.*


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Making Feet/ Starting Rails*
> 
> I've been debating for a while now,,,,,what kind of feet should this crib have? I'm running our of time so something simple, yet goes with the rest of the design. Needs to be fast to make, since time is running out. Ah Ha! I have it!
> 
> ...


Just gorgeous, I love seeing new blogs from you Les. This is truly a labor of love as we can all see.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making Feet/ Starting Rails*
> 
> I've been debating for a while now,,,,,what kind of feet should this crib have? I'm running our of time so something simple, yet goes with the rest of the design. Needs to be fast to make, since time is running out. Ah Ha! I have it!
> 
> ...


Yeap,,,,,,,sawdust on me glasses!

Thanks guys for all your comments, your all to kind!! ;o)


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Making Feet/ Starting Rails*
> 
> I've been debating for a while now,,,,,what kind of feet should this crib have? I'm running our of time so something simple, yet goes with the rest of the design. Needs to be fast to make, since time is running out. Ah Ha! I have it!
> 
> ...


Les, love those feet what a great idea. And is all looks so easy…LOL


----------



## Mommy2be (Sep 14, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making Feet/ Starting Rails*
> 
> I've been debating for a while now,,,,,what kind of feet should this crib have? I'm running our of time so something simple, yet goes with the rest of the design. Needs to be fast to make, since time is running out. Ah Ha! I have it!
> 
> ...


I love the feet dad! Great idea!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making Feet/ Starting Rails*
> 
> I've been debating for a while now,,,,,what kind of feet should this crib have? I'm running our of time so something simple, yet goes with the rest of the design. Needs to be fast to make, since time is running out. Ah Ha! I have it!
> 
> ...


Les,

My husband and I were admiring your work again and have a couple of questions about the Legacy. We know you're on a deadline with Addison due any day now, so take your time in answering. (I'd look for a video on the web, but with dial-up it takes us nearly an hour of download time for each minute of video and we're getting old fast enough!)

1. Is the hardware that is attached to the foot just for mounting in the Legacy or is it for mounting the foot to the crib, too?

2. Is there a pilot on the bit on the Legacy or how does it follow the shape of the ball? Do you guide it, or is it totally automated?

Thanks for all your instruction.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making Feet/ Starting Rails*
> 
> I've been debating for a while now,,,,,what kind of feet should this crib have? I'm running our of time so something simple, yet goes with the rest of the design. Needs to be fast to make, since time is running out. Ah Ha! I have it!
> 
> ...


Lightweight, The metal clip on the ball is to mount it to the Legacy. I put it on to do the turning as well, that way it stays centered from one machine to the other. The legacy and the lathe both have #2 tapers so they interchange easily.

You have to guide the legacy by hand around the ball. I use a five inch long bit with a bearing that cuts a 9/16" radius on these feet. The leagacy does have a stylis to follow a patern, but so far I haven't had to use it.

Click on the pictures and you can see the whole view, you'll be able to see the bit that is used.

Stopped for lunch, working on the rails today. Best get back at it!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Making Feet/ Starting Rails*
> 
> I've been debating for a while now,,,,,what kind of feet should this crib have? I'm running our of time so something simple, yet goes with the rest of the design. Needs to be fast to make, since time is running out. Ah Ha! I have it!
> 
> ...


Great Blog!!! What size Legacy Ornamental Milling machine do you have? We have the 1800 with the 96" Max length. It's a great machine for many applacation. Your a very talented woodworker. Do you make a living form woodworking? or do you have another job? Thats for posting.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*Not done yet, but just got the call!*

Well,,,,,,,,,,,I didn't make it in time! Mommy2be just called and is headed to the hospital to deliver Addison Rose, my first Grand Daughter. (third grandchild)

I need to make a quick stop at work in the morning and make sure everybody is covered for the next two days,,,,,,then its a 6 hour trip to Dalllas. My guess is Addison will be waiting for me when I get there!

She's a day late, kinda like her Grandpa!

I'll be back with pictures and to finish up this crib. (as fast as possible)


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done yet, but just got the call!*
> 
> Well,,,,,,,,,,,I didn't make it in time! Mommy2be just called and is headed to the hospital to deliver Addison Rose, my first Grand Daughter. (third grandchild)
> 
> ...


She just couldn't wait could she? 

Congratulations on being a Grandpa for the third time. As long as everyone comes through this fine everything else pales in comparison. You will finish the crib in due course. If nothing else this is an excuse to personally deliver it (and, of course, arrange a visit with your new granddaughter when you deliver the crib).


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done yet, but just got the call!*
> 
> Well,,,,,,,,,,,I didn't make it in time! Mommy2be just called and is headed to the hospital to deliver Addison Rose, my first Grand Daughter. (third grandchild)
> 
> ...


Congrats Les!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done yet, but just got the call!*
> 
> Well,,,,,,,,,,,I didn't make it in time! Mommy2be just called and is headed to the hospital to deliver Addison Rose, my first Grand Daughter. (third grandchild)
> 
> ...


Congratulations Les. I've been following the crib blog and I'm as anxious as anyone to see the thing finished.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done yet, but just got the call!*
> 
> Well,,,,,,,,,,,I didn't make it in time! Mommy2be just called and is headed to the hospital to deliver Addison Rose, my first Grand Daughter. (third grandchild)
> 
> ...


Les,

Congratulations! We know the crib will be well worth the wait. We pray all is well with Mommy2be and Addison Rose. Have a safe and enjoyable trip.

We're anxious to see pictures of Addison in the new crib.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done yet, but just got the call!*
> 
> Well,,,,,,,,,,,I didn't make it in time! Mommy2be just called and is headed to the hospital to deliver Addison Rose, my first Grand Daughter. (third grandchild)
> 
> ...


she is allowed to change her mind about arrival times!!! 

How wonderful.  Hope all is well


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done yet, but just got the call!*
> 
> Well,,,,,,,,,,,I didn't make it in time! Mommy2be just called and is headed to the hospital to deliver Addison Rose, my first Grand Daughter. (third grandchild)
> 
> ...


Congratulations from us in Scotland. We too will be Grandparents come april 11th Alistair


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done yet, but just got the call!*
> 
> Well,,,,,,,,,,,I didn't make it in time! Mommy2be just called and is headed to the hospital to deliver Addison Rose, my first Grand Daughter. (third grandchild)
> 
> ...


Congratulations Les, well you do have a couple days before she goes home Grandpa, better get moving…LOL She's a lucky little girl to have such a great Grandpa. Congrats again.


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Not done yet, but just got the call!*
> 
> Well,,,,,,,,,,,I didn't make it in time! Mommy2be just called and is headed to the hospital to deliver Addison Rose, my first Grand Daughter. (third grandchild)
> 
> ...


Les,

Congratulations. I agree with Scott. I don't think you could have timed it better. Now you "have" to go back down to deliver the crib. Oh, the rough life of a Grandpa.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*Addison is here!! Working my tail oof to finish this crib!!*

Addison rose was born Thurday the 6th of November at 2:19 am. Both are doing just fine. Addison weighed in at a whopping 7lbs. 15 oz. and stands 21" tall.

I'm working hard to get this crib finished up and into finish. I think you guys are right, my timing is off a little or is it? This way I'll have to go back down when the crib is done and I'll get to see Addison again. Here's a picture of Addison at about 12 hours old. Click on the picture to see it full view.



I'll try get some on about the crib tomorrow night. (I'm hope its done by then)

Thanks for following along with me on this special journey!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Addison is here!! Working my tail oof to finish this crib!!*
> 
> Addison rose was born Thurday the 6th of November at 2:19 am. Both are doing just fine. Addison weighed in at a whopping 7lbs. 15 oz. and stands 21" tall.
> 
> ...


awww, she's cute! Congrats, and I look forward to seeing that crib finished.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Addison is here!! Working my tail oof to finish this crib!!*
> 
> Addison rose was born Thurday the 6th of November at 2:19 am. Both are doing just fine. Addison weighed in at a whopping 7lbs. 15 oz. and stands 21" tall.
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Man that crib is incredible!


----------



## stanley2 (Jan 4, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Addison is here!! Working my tail oof to finish this crib!!*
> 
> Addison rose was born Thurday the 6th of November at 2:19 am. Both are doing just fine. Addison weighed in at a whopping 7lbs. 15 oz. and stands 21" tall.
> 
> ...


Les - congratulations - I have thoroughly enjoyed taking this journey with you - the blog has been terrific. Best wishes to the family


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Addison is here!! Working my tail oof to finish this crib!!*
> 
> Addison rose was born Thurday the 6th of November at 2:19 am. Both are doing just fine. Addison weighed in at a whopping 7lbs. 15 oz. and stands 21" tall.
> 
> ...


Les,

She looks like a real cutie-all that nice hair! We've really enjoyed your blog and look forward to the final chapter (which must include a picture of Addison in the crib since it won't be completely done until Addison is resting peacefully in it) ;-) !

Thanks for including all of us in on this special personal journey. Congratulations Grandpa!


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Addison is here!! Working my tail oof to finish this crib!!*
> 
> Addison rose was born Thurday the 6th of November at 2:19 am. Both are doing just fine. Addison weighed in at a whopping 7lbs. 15 oz. and stands 21" tall.
> 
> ...


Les,

Congratulations!!!! May she and you be blessed with an eternity of health, happiness and lots of sawdust.


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Addison is here!! Working my tail oof to finish this crib!!*
> 
> Addison rose was born Thurday the 6th of November at 2:19 am. Both are doing just fine. Addison weighed in at a whopping 7lbs. 15 oz. and stands 21" tall.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Les, she looks cute. Tell Mom she did very well, and don't worry she'll be spending a least a few nights with Mom at first anyway…LOL Congratulations to all!!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Addison is here!! Working my tail oof to finish this crib!!*
> 
> Addison rose was born Thurday the 6th of November at 2:19 am. Both are doing just fine. Addison weighed in at a whopping 7lbs. 15 oz. and stands 21" tall.
> 
> ...


Les, congratulations on your first grand daughter. She is a doll!!! I am sure it will be hard to get back into the shop when you have this "new toy" to play with.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *Addison is here!! Working my tail oof to finish this crib!!*
> 
> Addison rose was born Thurday the 6th of November at 2:19 am. Both are doing just fine. Addison weighed in at a whopping 7lbs. 15 oz. and stands 21" tall.
> 
> ...


Congrats Les! Sweet little gal. Your life will change in unfathomable ways. After the initial reinforcement, that yea I am old enough to be a grandfather, it's been nothing but fun since.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Addison is here!! Working my tail oof to finish this crib!!*
> 
> Addison rose was born Thurday the 6th of November at 2:19 am. Both are doing just fine. Addison weighed in at a whopping 7lbs. 15 oz. and stands 21" tall.
> 
> ...


Thanks everybody!!!!!! Almost done with the crib, post more later.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *Addison is here!! Working my tail oof to finish this crib!!*
> 
> Addison rose was born Thurday the 6th of November at 2:19 am. Both are doing just fine. Addison weighed in at a whopping 7lbs. 15 oz. and stands 21" tall.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Les. She is a cuty. Sorry I haven't posted sooner, I've been under the weather myself. Have had the worst case of asthma and bronchitis that I've had in years. Just now starting to feel halfway decent again. I can't wait to see the finished crib.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*The build is finally done!*

Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.

Okay let's get the build finishd up here. This first two pictures is the the two top slat rails being glued up. All the slats were mortised into the top and bottom rails. And remeber you can click on the picture to see the whole thing, I haven't figured out to how to re-size them yet.





Then all the hardware was mounted to the crib end frames for the slat rails. The slat rails got installed next.





After the slat rails were installed then the whole thing was taken apart. I fit the bottom molding on the crib ends and the bottom of the stationary rails. After that I re-attached each rail to the end of the crib sides one at a time. The bottom molding was sanded in so it matched up perfectly. The bead on the crib side was also cut into match up with the bead on the bottom rail and the reeded feet were also attached at this time.





There was still some sanding to finish up after this, but the build is now complete. Here's a last picture on the crib end completed and ready for finish.



I'm not going to fully assemble the crib again until after finish so you'll have to wait to see it all together till then.

Thanks once again to everyone that has followed with me and my newest Grand Baby Addison Rose of Texas and the building the of her crib. Its been a fun journey and yes I'm tired. ;o) I think I'll go in and put the changing table all together in the morning and take the rest of this weekend off.

Thanks again Les.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


Wow! That looks amazing! I can't wait to see it after finishing!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


Les A great looking creation. Nice job.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


My hats off to you sir.

You are one incredible craftsman.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


Les, I feel privileged that you let me join you in this journey. It has been simply fascinating watching this come together.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


You have one lucky granddaughter Les.What a beautiful crib that I am sure will be passed on for generations.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


Very impressive! VERY impressive. Thanks for sharing and blogging.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


Wow, Les, this is really looking sensational, but what will really top it all off is the final photo-with Addison Rose lying in it! (It might be tricky to get a good shot of the beautiful granddaughter and her (certain-to-be)heirloom crib.) We can hardly wait!


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


Les, amazing work like always, don't forget to put a good hard finish on those side rails for when Addison Rose gets those chipmunk teeth and trys them out….LOL.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


Wonderful crib Les!


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


A whole lotta love showing up here! Awesome crib Les!


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


Thanks to all for your comments! I've had fun building it.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


Now that's a bed made to last and pass down to generations to come. Just beautiful Les.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


You must be a very proud Papa and carftsman


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


Les,

That looks awesome. Are you going to bring to the Guild meeting?

Kevin


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


That is superb. You really did a great job.


----------



## TulipHillWoodWorks (Nov 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


WOW!!!! What a lucky kid - absolutely beautiful.


----------



## cgfaircloth (Apr 5, 2009)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


Les,

You did a great job on this crib. If you don't mind my asking, where did you get the crib hardware from? Rockler?

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## johnpoolesc (Mar 14, 2009)

LesHastings said:


> *The build is finally done!*
> 
> Addison is already here as most of you already know ( and doing just fine). I've been really busy since we returned home from Addison arrival trying to get the crib finished up. I actually finished it up the weekend after we got back, but I've to busy to get things posted. The changing table is in finish right now and I've been busy with that to. They came up this weekend for the holidays and are going to take the changing table back with them to Texas. Then when finish is on the crib I'll be taking it down soon to.
> 
> ...


unreal build.. great design and execution


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

*It had to be!!!*

Good enough for a movie star!! Meet Addison, 5 months old. And you thought I did all this for someone special!!!!! ;o)


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *It had to be!!!*
> 
> Good enough for a movie star!! Meet Addison, 5 months old. And you thought I did all this for someone special!!!!! ;o)


Hey she has hair just like Grandpa….LOL And a stat is born :>)


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

LesHastings said:


> *It had to be!!!*
> 
> Good enough for a movie star!! Meet Addison, 5 months old. And you thought I did all this for someone special!!!!! ;o)


Les, she is a doll!!! Being the only granddaughter I am sure she is not the least bit spoiled.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *It had to be!!!*
> 
> Good enough for a movie star!! Meet Addison, 5 months old. And you thought I did all this for someone special!!!!! ;o)


Very beautiful !!! Bronwen and I are about to become grandparents in a week or so so.So we know how much joy you must be feeling happy happy happy Alistair


----------



## stanley2 (Jan 4, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *It had to be!!!*
> 
> Good enough for a movie star!! Meet Addison, 5 months old. And you thought I did all this for someone special!!!!! ;o)


Geez Les bring her home to Wichita - my son lives in Dallas and is having a boy in the next ten days and we need to keep him safe


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *It had to be!!!*
> 
> Good enough for a movie star!! Meet Addison, 5 months old. And you thought I did all this for someone special!!!!! ;o)


WOW…............................I see a sparkle in Grandpas eye…..................and a big smile on his face…...............LOL. Les, she is a beauty and we know how proud you are.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *It had to be!!!*
> 
> Good enough for a movie star!! Meet Addison, 5 months old. And you thought I did all this for someone special!!!!! ;o)


She won't have grandpa wrapped around her finger! Love the picture. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *It had to be!!!*
> 
> Good enough for a movie star!! Meet Addison, 5 months old. And you thought I did all this for someone special!!!!! ;o)


What a doll!


----------



## Mommy2be (Sep 14, 2008)

LesHastings said:


> *It had to be!!!*
> 
> Good enough for a movie star!! Meet Addison, 5 months old. And you thought I did all this for someone special!!!!! ;o)


Look at Grandpa showing off my sweet baby girl!!


----------

